# New Subscription Rates and Options



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 6, 2005)

*New Subscription Rates and Options

*
*Rate Increase*
As a result of costs increasing, I've raised the Supporting Membership rate to $15 per year. This averages out to $1.25 a month to help cover the operating costs of this site. 


*Trial Offer*
We have also added a 1 Month trial offer. For only $3, you can try all the features of a Supporting Member out without restriction. You can do as many trials as you like, however the full year rate does come out much cheaper.


*Automatic Renewal*
There is now an option to have your subscription automatically renew each year. When you sign up, just select the choice that says automatic renewal.  Existing Supporting Members who wish to convert, please contact me for details.


*Special Offer:*
For the rest of November, I will be running a special on Supporting Membership signups and renewals. _$15 for 15 months._ This will be an automatically renewing subscription (meaning every 15 months your PayPal account will be debited) so that you avoid any interuption is service. This offer ends at the end of November, so, sign up now!


Thank you again for your continuing support!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool - it's amazing that the supporting membership only went up $3.  Still a great deal.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Cool ~ $15 a year, like my baba used to say, cheap like borscht! 

I love the idea of $3 per month, very cool and gives everyone a taste of what the supporting membership gives you without having to make the long term commitment.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah, the teaser rate is a good deal!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 7, 2005)

All in all, a good rate-sheet.  The price of supporting membership is still very reasonable.  The two specials are sweet, as well.  The teaser should generate a little dough.  Wish I'd've thought of that.


----------



## Sam (Nov 7, 2005)

cool. I would do the deal but I'd rather give MT more money. hehe.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 7, 2005)

I just renewed a few weeks ago.  Is that subscription still good for a year and then my next renewal will be $15?  Can I do the 15/15 deal too?

Either way, what a great deal.  I love this site.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 7, 2005)

Your renewal is good for a year, renewal will be $15.

If any current SM wants to take the 15/15, please do the following:
Paypal in the $15 (send to webmaster@martialtalk.com)
Then PM me with the transaction # so I can adjust your account accordingly.

If you go through the system it'll setup 2 simultaneous subscriptions, not extend the current one.


----------

